# Civil War soldiers



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone know where to find 1/24 or really close to this scale of Civil War soldiers? Or some figures to maybe bash into soldiers?
thx Travis


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.milminwh.com/large scale acwP1.htm this might be a good point to start, i am not sure what excat size you need for 1/24 scale, as wargaming minis are usually classed in mm ie 15 mm 25 mm or above, the way it is measured varies a bit as well, from memory the 15 mm ( etc)is the hight of a normal human. If you go to a wargaming shop have a look at their models, there should be plenty around for civil war models, but most of them will be unpainted.
Kind regards Michael

Edit i found this link which contains a rough comparison table up to 1/32 scale
http://www.1to600miniatures.com/
Hope this helps


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Travis, Most large wargaming figures are 54MM(1/32) but there might be some by Preiser at 1/24th. When I need military figures I go to the Hobby Bunker. About a mile away is Charles Ro (USA Trains). The website for the Hobby Buker is www.hobbybunker.com.
LAO


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Michael's in Salisbury NC has them... saw they yesterday!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

The ones that are sold in Michaels and Hobby Lobby are 54 mm. I have several if those that I paint...but arent the right scale for what I need...


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Check http://www.treefrogtreasures.com/ They carry most makes, including some non-standard scales.


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

hi, everyone, my brother deals with figures and soldiers are among his favourite ones) I often present him with soldier figures to enlarge his military collection, ones I checked this site to find present, I found a great number of figures to choose, I know that the modelling of figures requires attention, and they should be carefully depicked, so you can check it.
by the way, thank everyone for sharing, I tried some links, there is much interesting information and many captivating figures!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the many projects on my "future modeling" list is to build a Civil War train..im going to build it in 1/32 scale,
(which is 54mm) because that is the scale that the vast majority of Civil War figures and accessories are in..
I have already started collecting some W. Britain cannon and figures:










(the figure in that photo is just a paper cutout!  I didnt have any figures yet when I took that photo..
but those are three W. Britain 10 pound Napoleon guns: 

https://www.wbritain.com/

I plan to scratch-build some cars and a locomotive..my goal is to build the W.H. Whiton..She was a 1862 Mason 4-4-0, and gorgeous:










I have been researching drivers..

I know none of this helps Travis and his quest for 1/24! 
but IMO if you want to model Civil War trains in "large scale" at all, then 1/32 is the way to go..
all the figures, artillery and accessories are already available.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For inspiration you have to check out this guy! 
Its all O-scale, but its the best Civil War model railroading I have ever seen:

http://usmrr.blogspot.com/search/label/Falmouth

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gO9maMuYe...AACCs/5I9V-S__Jrw/s1600/ClairborneCreek2w.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-QUx8x7gzr...AAF6o/sZC0OkQlBh4/s1600/WeileppsCutGrass2.jpg

Scot


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Scot, I had forgotten about my post here lol.... Those cannons look really nice!. I have many 54 mm figures and cannon that I have painted. Will post some pics sometime. I like to paint the miniatures from Imex, Italeri, and Airfix. Lot of fun. Let's keep in touch with our progress, I haven't really started anything yet. I have also been trying to learn some mold making techniques for figures. I was kicking around the idea of taking existing figures such as the bachmann stuff and modifying them and then casting after I have made changes to them. Basically using the figure for a base and adding uniform with putty and stuff like that. as far as the rail cars and locos. Haven't given any thought to it yet but I do like the Bachmann 4-4-0 spectrum, which I have and the Hartland 4-4-0. They seem to fit the time period ok more the Hartland than the Bachmann as it is late 1800's
Anyways keep at it and We can trade Ideas....... Travis


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

general1861 said:


> Haven't given any thought to it yet but I do like the Bachmann 4-4-0 spectrum, which I have and the Hartland 4-4-0. They seem to fit the time period ok more the Hartland than the Bachmann as it is late 1800's
> Anyways keep at it and We can trade Ideas....... Travis


Unfortunately the Bachmann and Hartland 4-4-0's are completely incompatible with the 1/32 scale 54mm figures and accessories..thay are WAY too big..

Thats one of the major problems with Civil War modeling in "large scale"! 
We have nice locomotives and rolling stock, but no figures or accessories to go with them.
and we have nice figures and accessories, but no locomotives or rolling stock to go with them.

there has been some Large scale civil war modeling going on however..there was a recent article (in the last year or two) in Garden Railways about a Civil War themed garden railroad,
the guy was using Hartland locomotives..Cant use the nice 1/32 scale figures and accessories with them, but he was getting it done in other ways..

I did a photoshop comparison a few years ago, looking at the Bachmann 4-4-0.
Unfortunately it just cant be adapted to 1/32 scale "standard gauge" Civil war modeling..
the drive train could be used! with heavy modification, (drivers would have to be moved closer together) and build a new locomotive on top of it.
but the locomotive itself is just way too big to work out:










Scot


----------

